# [git] Wie eine bestimmte Revision auschecken?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

wie kann man den bei einem git eine bestimmte Revision auschecken?

Genauer gesagt geht ea darum:

http://projects.vdr-developer.org/git/?p=xineliboutput.git;a=commit;h=e641ff7ecc60066ef2dba8e074b351b746dc9348

Ich finde da leider nichts dazu und "man git" und git --help" sind leider nicht sehr hilfreich.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Necoro

```
git clone git://projects.vdr-developer.org/xineliboutput.git

cd xineliboutput

git checkout e641ff7ecc60066ef2dba8e074b351b746dc9348
```

/edit: Alternativ auch einfach diesen Snapshot runterladen: http://projects.vdr-developer.org/git/?p=xineliboutput.git;a=snapshot;h=e641ff7ecc60066ef2dba8e074b351b746dc9348;sf=tgz

----------

## 3PO

Thx @ Necoro,

Leider geht nach einem:

```
git checkout e641ff7ecc60066ef2dba8e074b351b746dc9348
```

kein

```
git pull
```

mehr.

Oder mache ich da etwas falsch?

----------

## toralf

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Oder mache ich da etwas falsch?

 works as designed - ein "git pull" macht ein fetch+merge - und letzteres wird halt sinnvollerweise nur auf den HEAD des master's angewendet - also mußt Du zuvor ein "git checkout master" machen, dann geht auch ein "git pull" - aber Du wolltest doch lt- Topic eine bestimmte Version, oder ?

----------

## 3PO

 *toralf wrote:*   

> [...] Du wolltest doch lt- Topic eine bestimmte Version, oder ?

 

Ja und nein.   :Wink: 

Das Problem ist, dass ich eigentlich verschiedene Versionen testen wollte um den Fehler einzugrenzen. Hat sich aber erledigt, da ich den Fehler gefunden habe, - es lag am ngene_treiber. ;9

BTW: 

Thx für den "git Extra Kurs"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

git pull macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man syncen will (fetch) und das aktuelle Branch sofort mit dem gefetchten Branch synchronisiert werden muss.

Das ist aber bei dir nicht der Fall, da du anscheinend nur ein bestimmtes Commit auschecken willst, welches kein eigenes Branch darstellt. Gegen was soll bei git pull gemergt werden?

Oder du machst so:

```

$ git checkout -b wasweissich origin/wasweissich

... nach mehreren Tagen ...

$ git pull

```

edit: ups, hab bemerkt, dass toralf bereits geantwortet hat   :Embarassed: 

----------

